# Parkour with the Hellhounds



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

The girls had a good month for All Dogs Parkour submissions, with both of them earning three Qs, a Level 4 Premier Q, a Level 5 Premier Q, and a Level 2 Grand Championship Q, (which was for their Level 2 Grand Championship title.) 

These are their Level 2 Grand Championship title submissions. Both were recorded a while back, but only submitted this month. 

Leo's was done at the county courthouse and the city police department. 






Lily's was done a a nearby technical college.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Congratulations. I was getting all indignant thinking how can you be doing stuff with your dogs when I'm stuck at home in lockdown, then realized you said recorded a while back and submitted this month. That kind of thing happens when you don't have the foggiest what a Parkour submission is.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

According to our stay at home order, we can do outdoor activities like walking and biking as long as we practice physical distancing. I was at the park with Lily the other day, and the cop who's cruiser I had to dodge in order to record something didn't say boo. The place deserted other than us and a couple eating at one of the picnic tables.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Ah, yes, I wasn't referring to going for walks being shut down but training classes (I hope they'll be available again and the instructor and facility owner aren't going bankrupt) and trials.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Ah. I haven't taken a dog to an in-person trial in probably four years. The nice thing about parkour, and online video titling in general, is that you can do it on your own. Typically, all you need is the dog, a camera and tripod, and a suitable location.


----------

